# nuevo en gentoo y tengo problemas para actualizar el sistema

## gruberick

hola amigos, soy con cierta experiencia en el manejo de linux, he decidido pasarme a la familia de gentoo, no uso exactamente gentoo, realmente instale su distribucion hermana calculate linux 11.6.1 con kde  y como dice el encabezado tengo problemas para actualizar el sistema e instalar paquetes...

no vengo desarmado ni me estoy cerrando los caminos, he buscado solucionar de diferentes maneras este problema sin exito, aca les especifico que cosas he hecho y que resultados he tenido,y como no he solucionado nada os pido ayuda amigos foreros...

primero pude sincronizar con portage:

# emerge --sync    

todo va bien hasta ahi luego sigo la recomendacion de actualizar portage:

calculate instructores # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U #] sys-apps/portage-9999 [2.2.0_alpha46]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[blocks B      ] <app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0 ("<app-admin/logrotate-3.8.0" is blocking sys-apps/portage-9999)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/portage-9999::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    portage

    >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.6 required by (app-admin/python-updater-0.9::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by portage (argument)

>=sys-apps/portage-9999 **

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by portage (argument)

# /var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLD/x86/binary/package.mask:

>=sys-apps/portage-9999

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-arch/rar-3.9.3::gentoo (masked by: RAR license(s))

A copy of the 'RAR' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/RAR'.

- net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.1::gentoo (masked by: ipw2200-fw license(s))                                                                               

A copy of the 'ipw2200-fw' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/ipw2200-fw'.                                                                         

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.34::gentoo (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.3 license(s))                                                                        

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.3' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.3'.                                                               

- net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1::gentoo (masked by: Broadcom license(s))                                                                          

A copy of the 'Broadcom' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Broadcom'.                                                                             

- net-print/cndrvcups-common-2.00-r2::calculate (masked by: CANON license(s))                                                                                

A copy of the 'CANON' license is located at '/var/lib/layman/calculate/licenses/CANON'.                                                                      

- net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware-1.3::gentoo (masked by: ipw2100-fw license(s))

A copy of the 'ipw2100-fw' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/ipw2100-fw'.

- net-print/cndrvcups-capt-2.00-r2::calculate (masked by: CANON license(s))

- net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-firmware-0.2.2::gentoo (masked by: Conexant-firmware license(s))

A copy of the 'Conexant-firmware' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/Conexant-firmware'.

- net-print/samsung-unified-linux-driver-1.01::calculate (masked by: SAMSUNG-ELECTRONICS-software license(s))

A copy of the 'SAMSUNG-ELECTRONICS-software' license is located at 'None'.

- net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4136.20110203::gentoo (masked by: atheros-hal || ( ) license(s))

A copy of the 'atheros-hal' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/atheros-hal'.

- dev-libs/libf2c-20090407-r1::gentoo (masked by: libf2c license(s))

A copy of the 'libf2c' license is located at 'None'.

- app-dicts/myspell-ru-20060316::gentoo (masked by: myspell-ru_RU-ALexanderLebedev license(s))

A copy of the 'myspell-ru_RU-ALexanderLebedev' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/myspell-ru_RU-ALexanderLebedev'.

- media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4::gentoo (masked by: XAnim license(s))

A copy of the 'XAnim' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/XAnim'.

- app-arch/unrar-3.9.10::gentoo (masked by: unRAR license(s))

A copy of the 'unRAR' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/unRAR'.

- net-print/hplip-plugin-3.11.5::calculate (masked by: hplip-plugin license(s))

A copy of the 'hplip-plugin' license is located at 'None'.

- net-print/cnijfilter-3.20-r1::calculate (masked by: UNKNOWN license(s))

A copy of the 'UNKNOWN' license is located at 'None'.

- net-im/skype-2.2.0.35-r1::gentoo (masked by: skype-eula license(s))

A copy of the 'skype-eula' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/skype-eula'.

- media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4::gentoo (masked by: MSttfEULA license(s))

A copy of the 'MSttfEULA' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/MSttfEULA'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

calculate instructores # 

tambien he editado con nano el make.conf  

poniendo las siguientes adecuaciones una por una al apartado licence:

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" (asi viene por defecto)

ACCEPT_LICENSE=”@GPL-COMPATIBLE @OSI -@EULA”

ACCEPT_LICENSE="-* @FREE"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ninguna de estas resulto faborable

y al final del mismo make.conf  en el apartado faster compilation  he puesto lo siguiente:

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" (como lo recomienda el sistema)

y nada de nada que se resuelve el problema..

despues de lo anterior cuando quiero actualizar el sistema pasa lo siguiente

calculate instructores # emerge --ask --update world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[binary     U  ] app-misc/editor-wrapper-4 [2]

[binary     U #] media-libs/freetype-2.4.6 [2.4.4] USE="bzip2%* static-libs%*" 

[ebuild   R   #] dev-libs/libf2c-20090407-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-1.05  USE="X -fontforge" 

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-libs/ftgl-2.1.3_rc5, required by media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta17[truetype,opengl], required by media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.19[libcaca], required by media-libs/phonon-xine-4.4.4, required by media-libs/phonon-4.5.0[xine], required by app-text/goldendict-1.0.1[kde], required by app-misc/cl-office-meta-11.6, required by app-misc/cld-meta-11.6[-calculate_nooffice], required by app-misc/calculate-meta-11.6-r1, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

# /var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLD/x86/binary/package.mask:

>=media-libs/freetype-2.4.6

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

calculate instructores # 

de igual manera me tira errores con los comandos   emerge --ask --update --deep world  y  emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world   :Sad: 

la verdad estoy muy triste, ya no se que hacer........me gusto mucho esta distro de linux basada en gentoo, no me quiero regresar a las otras distros basicas, quiero seguir en el mundo de gentoo amigos foreros, saludos desde mexico

espero no me baneen por usar el foro con una distribucion que no es especificamente gentoo..    :Surprised: 

saludos.

----------

## quilosaq

¡Hola!

Danos algo más de información y veremos que se puede hacer.

Publica la salida de 

```
emerge --info portage python python-updater
```

----------

## gruberick

hola quilosaq, gracias por tratar de ayudarme, como lo mencione, no soy un usuario avanzado de gentoo soy nuevo en esta area y por eso me veo un poco verde al explicar mi problematica, recordar que uso calculate linux 11.6.1 con kde.. bueno ejecuto el comando que me dices y sale lo siguiente:

calculate instructores # emerge --info portage python python-updater

Portage 2.2.0_alpha46 (!../var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLD/x86/binary, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38.8-calculate i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38.8-calculate-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-11.6

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Sep 2011 14:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo calculate

Installed sets: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/remote/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--deep"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages getbinpkg metadata-transfer parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en bg de es fr it pl pt pt_BR ro ru uk"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/remote/packages/CLD/i686"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/calculate"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amr audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif fbcon fdftk ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6 irc jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde ldap libcaca libnotify libwww lirc logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql nas ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf perl png policykit portaudio pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tga theora tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vidix vorbis webkit wimax win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALCULATE="printer wireless" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="* ptp2" CDISTRO="CLD desktop" CL="builder client desktop installgui" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="*" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev mutouch synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en bg de es fr it pl pt pt_BR ro ru uk" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware nouveau radeonhd dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/portage-2.2.0_alpha46 was built with the following:

USE="(ipc) less -build -doc -epydoc -python2 -python3 (-selinux)" CDISTRO="CLD desktop" LINGUAS="pl"

dev-lang/python-2.7.1-r1 was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" CDISTRO="CLD desktop"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -L."

dev-lang/python-3.1.3-r1 was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -L."

app-admin/python-updater-0.9 was built with the following:

USE="" CDISTRO="CLD desktop"

calculate instructores # 

cualquier otra cosa que necesites saber, pidamelo, 

gracias, roosevelt noe, baja california sur, mexico

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué contienen los archivos /etc/portage/package.keywords

/etc/portage/package.unmask

/etc/portage/package.use 

/etc/portage/package.mask?

----------

## agdg

Antes de nada decir que no soy usuario de ninguna distribución derivada de gentoo, sino de gentoo a secas. Por ello es posible que tu distribución funcione de forma diferente a gentoo o tenga archivos de configuración extra o por algún motivo mezcle ramales de software. Tal vez sea mejor usar los foros de tu distribución, donde seguramente sus usuarios tengan mucha más experiencia. Dicho esto, al lío:

No es buena idea mezclar ramales de software diferentes. Y mucho menos aun cuando se trata de software esencial para el funcionamiento del SO, como es el caso de portage.

Extraído de tu configuración: 

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 
> 
> ================================================================= 
> 
> Package Settings 
> ...

 

El sistema esta configurado para descargar e instalar versiones estables de paquetes (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"), sin embargo tienes instalada una versión inestable de portage, y no una cualquiera sino una alpha (¿hardmask?). Normal que tenga problemas. 

Como ya te ha comentado el compañero quilosaq, revisa la configuración de los archivos de /etc/portage/, en especial /etc/portage/package.keywords y /etc/portage/package.unmask

En lo personal, te recomendaría que hicieras una copia de seguridad de /etc/portage/package.unmask y posteriormente lo eliminases. No creo que sea buena idea usar paquetes que han sido explícitamente marcados por los programadores como paquetes de desarrollo, y no de uso (hardmask). Posteriormente revisaría la configuración de /etc/portage/package.keywords. Y por último haría un emerge -avu portage && emerge -avuDN world && revdep-rebuild

----------

